# Patriots Thread



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjALf12PAWc[/ame]


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

to give a little more background, particularly those who don't have high-speed internet and want to know what the link is about: 

"Talk by Naomi Wolf - The End of America"

She's not plugging her book, she's talking about the danger signs she sees.

A book review of the book that the talk above is about: 


> http://www.chelseagreen.com/bookstore/item/endofamerica
> The End of America
> Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot





> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/apr/24/usa.comment
> 
> Fascist America, in 10 easy steps
> 
> From Hitler to Pinochet and beyond, history shows there are certain steps that any would-be dictator must take to destroy constitutional freedoms.


Hope that give's a little more info people. I've only watched the first 2-3 minutes so far, altho I've heard of her book and knew about it in general before.

--sgl


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Last week I watched a History Channel DVD titled Decoding the Past Doomsday 2012: The end of Days.

Naomi is one of those shown.

I guess it was an okay DVD but I wouldn't bother to ever watch it agian. Not enough solid information in my opinion.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

The Crisis is Upon Us, 7/20/08
By Dr Ron Paul, US Congressman
http://news.goldseek.com/RonPaul/1216602000.php


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

It's not enough to see a train coming, you have to have the good sense to get off the tracks. Sadly, she seems like the type of person that would just stand there telling the train that it must stop until it runs her over.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

The administration and congress are negotiating a deal to give $700 billion to Wall Street banks saying they are doing it to help us. Really? they are going to use our currency , give it to Wall Street and they say it is because they are worried about Main Street. I encourage everyone to tell their representatives and senators we aren't as stupid as they think.

http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2008/09/phone-and-fax-numbers-for-all-us.html


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank goodness... there *are* other sane people in Georgia.

Good links all.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for the support JGex. It seems the emails, letters and phone calls to Congress are having an impact. Every little voice adds to the crescendo. 
I encourage every one to take just a minute (it's very easy, see yesterdays link above) to express your opinion. Tell Congress we are not stupid. If they want to help us , there are better ways to do it than send a blank check to Wall Street banks,.
A few months ago Congress killed a healthcare bill for children because they said it was too expensive. 
That childrens heallthcare bill was (over)estimated to cost $6 Billion. Now they are debating sending $700 billion to wall Street?? Please?????
Everyone , please,,let them know how you feel,, 

Regards,
Gunga


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

The Federal Deposit Insurance Corp does not have enough money to cover the expected bank failures coming. Yet it is not included in the bank bailout currently under discussion. We need to ask our representatives why OUR bank deposits are not given priority in the current debate.
Please make your voice heard. See the links above to find the email and phone #'s of your senators and representatives.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

A new DemocracyNow interview that explains how this emergency was allowed and maybe even created to justify a power and money grab.
Click the RealPlayer link to listen:
http://www.democracynow.org/2008/9/24/naomi_klein_now_is_the_time


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anyone really think any of the $700 billion bailout will trickle down to us? If they are worried about the regular citiizen they could use the money to improve social safety nets such as social security, welfare, food stamps, childrens healthcare, schoool lunches, family services.
Instead they dump the money to Wall Street and international banks.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

No, the $700 B won't trickle down. 

Doesn't help anyone earn more to make their mortgage payment, does nothing to increase average wages to make houses more affordable.

It might possibly keep the system stable for a few weeks or months, but that's it. Altho subprime and other mortgages are part of the problem, I think the entire derivities mess is the real mess. That's what will take down a lot of companies and banks.

I expect there will be larger and larger bills like this, as this is really only a down payment. And the behavior of the wall street won't change, as they've just been "enabled", ie, none of the massive bonuses they've "earned" from cooking the books with phantom derivitive profits over the last few years will be given back, so why change? Yes, going forward gov't might cap their bonus, but they've still got the prior loot stashed away; time to retire.

At some point, we'll still have to bail out FDIC, which is about the only thing that will help the average person, as it prevents their savings from being wiped out.

Every house constructed still exists. The question now is who owns it. 

--sgl


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Seeking Alpha has another good article on this mess:

http://seekingalpha.com/article/97517-on-board-the-u-s-s-titanic


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Financial Sense has a very informative discussion on what is wrong with the markets and how it went wrong.
Click on the 2nd hour link titled "What's Wrong With This Picture"
http://www.financialsense.com/fsn/main.html


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Gunga said:


> Does anyone really think any of the $700 billion bailout will trickle down to us? If they are worried about the regular citiizen they could use the money to improve social safety nets such as social security, welfare, food stamps, childrens healthcare, schoool lunches, family services.
> Instead they dump the money to Wall Street and international banks.


 If you check the numbers 700 billion was the amount China HAD in Fannie and Freddie , thats where the 700 billion WENT .


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

We the people must work to maintain our democracy so that we leave our children the same freedoms our forefathers left us.

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/the_end_of_america/


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Ever wonder why they are giving Trillions of taxpayer dollars to international investment banks who tightly hold the money instead of lending it? Why didn't they give our money back to us Americans who would pay debts and buy groceries?

here's why:

"Bushonomics is the continuous consolidation of money and power into higher, tighter and righter hands." 

- George Bush Sr, November 1992


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Denningers Market Ticker has an informative video.

"That Congress was told (at a level of 300:1 against) to NOT pass the EESA/TARP, and they ignored us? 

http://market-ticker.denninger.net/


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Thought provoking article
"Trust in our government, financial, corporate, media, and religious leaders have never been lower. We are entering Phase 2 of this Crisis period. When the foolish self-serving actions taken by the government in the last year fail to revive our economy and the inevitable stock market crash and deepening depression take hold, Americans will become more disillusioned, angry and looking for someone to hold responsible. There are 236 million Americans of working age in the U.S. today according to the BLS. Only 138 million of these people are currently employed. This means that 41% of Americans who could be working are not, the lowest level since 1983. At least one quarter of all Americans who want to work are either unemployed or underemployed. What happens when this gets worse?"

http://theburningplatform.com/economy/for-what-its-worth


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Move to the margins.

.....Alan.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

indeed

Regards,
Gunga


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this gunga. 2010 will be interesting.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

If what I see the people surrounding the president saying is true, they have no intention of trying to do anything about the crisis we are in, in fact they claim that capitalism is the problem and the need to move to a "new" system is evident.

Government got us into this cradle to grave problem in the first place, you cant take away from one person and give to another to make them both "prosperous" the one who worked hard for it will cease to work hard and ask for their share from others too..... sooner or later no one is working/ producing and the elected governemtn sets up a martial law, removes firearms from the general populace, and institutes mandatory work schedules [slavery] so the government can continue...... haves and have nots.

the people will allow it cause everyone is afraid they have to much left to lose if they step up and try to do something.... and the socialists get a firmer hold..... pass more restrictions though those may not be placed into effect until years later..... they get onto the books, just like they have for years past, the people have bought the rope that hang themself from the very people they thought they were opposing.

I could ramble on about the things that the original intent of this thread missed, or are being thrust harder upon us, but I imagine it would only be preaching to the choir, and there would be a few folks thinking ole blueduck slid a little more cheese off his cracker.

William
Idaho


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

B3D, you hit the nail on the head. No one wants to make waves because we may lose what we have left. Or we fear for our family and become colaberators in so many different ways. Government, buisness and a host of others use this principal for control.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

As always, Blueduck, I stand in reverence to your words. 

As an economic entity, I believe America is screwed. Whatever position we held once as a global economic superpower is gone now. I can't say we'll never regain it, but is the Italy of today equal to the might of Rome? Is the Britain of today equal to Queen Victoria's day when the "sun never set on the British empire"?

Other nations are preparing to abandon the dollar. They've been grousing about it long enough now and will soon be ready to make the switch. We could get by with an outrageously inflated currency, Zimbabwe style, if it weren't for the fact that so much of our labor and production is based overseas. A Shanghai ****** stitching together cheap clothing isn't going to want to be paid in American dollars if the world currency is the euro, or the yen, or a UN food chip.

Realistically, I can't even say I'm sorry to see it go, though I am fearful of what the transition will bring. All I want is to raise self-sufficient, Christian children and turn them into strong men who can steer their own families into the distant future. My goal doesn't change whether that future will be contained in nice four bedroom, two bath homes in the countryside or a circle of mud huts contained within a 12' wall to keep the cannibal raiders out.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I find it odd that our most economically prosperous period was in the day of family farms, union labor, high tariffs etc.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Who was it prosperous for? That is the question. Those that wanted more are still not satisfied.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

In this link, they call it predatory capitalism when governments protect huge corporations at the expense of the people. I call it fascism but this is still an interesting discussion.

http://dandelionsalad.wordpress.com/2009/11/20/the-secret-global-empires-russ-baker-john-perkins/


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a good site IMHO, shtfplan.com
and a link to good video about inflation, worth watching
http://www.shtfplan.com/marc-faber/the-dollar-bubble-full-movie_11252009


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

It seems that no matter how we vote , whoever gets elected is bought and paid for by banks, the military/ industrial complex or some other entity with interests at odds to those of the people that they are elected to represent. 
We the people should demand that elected officials pass a law that states that, "Elected officials may take campaign contributions only from citizens of the United States of America." No money from corporations, no money from special interest groups, no money from political action committees.
What do y'all think?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Gunga said:


> What do y'all think?


I think that your post(s) like this are more suited for GC...I can see nothing whatsoever in your latest post that is helpful for me and my family to be more prepared.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Prepare to take your country back from the government that takes 50% of your income via local, state and federal taxes, social security taxes, fines and fees and gives your money to corporate interests that then use that money to buy and sell the politicians that are supposed to be representing the interests of their constituents.
We wouldn't be in the middle of the current econmic collapse so many of us are preparing for if those we elect represented us instead of corporations.
The current system is fascist in its combining of corporate and federal interests. 
I can't ask a question on this thread in the hopes that we save something of this country for our children?


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

I have not always agreed, but I have always appreciateded this thread and Gunga's posts. GC is for people looking to pick a fight. In my eyes, S&P is for those that want to make a difference. Just an opinion. Keep it up Gunga.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Gunga said:


> Prepare to take your country back from the government that takes 50% of your income via local, state and federal taxes, social security taxes, fines and fees and gives your money to corporate interests that then use that money to buy and sell the politicians that are supposed to be representing the interests of their constituents.


The local/State/and Federal govs do not take anywhere near 50% of my money, And I earn a good bit. Maybe you need better tax planning?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

countrymech said:


> I have not always agreed, but I have always appreciateded this thread and Gunga's posts. GC is for people looking to pick a fight. In my eyes, S&P is for those that want to make a difference. Just an opinion. Keep it up Gunga.


Posting inflammatory statements and using words such as "fascist" on a family oriented website and in this family oriented S&P forum is more then off topic.

In the not so distant past, I have been owned websites/forums and also been a moderator on other forums. This OP's current and past posts set off the alarm bells for me and I really question the motives for those posts. Read it into this what you want....


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I share this forum with my family and I see nothing wrong with Gunga's posts. In this thread anyways, I haven't looked at his/her other posts and don't feel the need to. 

When did someone giving their opinion that something appears to be "fascism" to them, become a bad thing? Now we can only give politically correct opinions? 
It all ties into why we feel the need to prep and/or what we feel the need to prep for. 

We each have our voices and should be allowed to share.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Karihwanoron,
I didn't use the term fascism to be inflammatory. I really think the way our government and corporate interests combine to benefit from the taxation of the American people is fascist. 

Mussolini said himself.. "Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power. 


In any event, I appreciate everyones thoughts and opinions. If a moderator thinks this thread should go into the Politics section I understand.
I have always frequented the Survival and EP section so this is where I started this thread. I never really thought about where to post so I am willing to go with whatever makes everyone most comfortable.

Regards,
Gunga


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you look at Mussolini's political theory and the books written to support fascism in the early 20th century, you will be astounded to find those same words being parroted by our government officials. The goal is to harness the entire populace to the schemes of the state.

I don't agree with a lot that you say, Gunga, but in this comparison to fascism your argument is logically sound. And it's an important topic.

However, this is a survival forum. Make an effort to tie it into how to survive. You want to help people? Lay out the political situation, describe how it may effect people, and then describe ways they can mitigate or avoid the effects of a fascist state on their personal lives. In that way you get to get your message out and it doesn't end up so hotly debated. Or that's the theory, anyway. Hasn't worked for me so far.


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

Just want to say that I watched the video of Naomi Wolf and did not like it at all. It is not history that bothers me but her and the way she communicates. It seemed that she was scaring herself and almost getting excited because of it. My .02.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

If a person prepares for an emergency of any type, they are stepping outside the recognized boundaries of the current accepted political policies, they therefore should not in anyway be offended by the use of terms or comments bya fellow person who also prepares, albeit upon a different level of awareness not yet achieved by the one being offended.

It is economic stability or the lack of it that has prompted me over the years to prepare for the what comes down the road at me in the future, the local state and national governments all take their bite out of everyone's pocketbook and people lay down and take it, if they dont they go to court and ultimately may wind up in jail or broke and "alienized" by their "brethern" in their once local community. 

I understand the principle of "why cant we all jist geta longneck" and not offend each other, but Ernie's wife gave me a new saying today _"let me know what i say that offends you, I might want to do it again later" _ being offended pretty much means you are outside your comfort zone, no security from being molly coddled by the cradle to grave folks, and have to think on your feet to survive the next few minutes or however long it takes. Nature offends people all the time, some survive some dont, and the world keeps on spinning day into night into day again, Christian folks who actually keep the dust off the covers of their *political historical record book* know that the proper thing to do when offended is turn the other cheek and work through the problem and survive the times that try.

I am offended by the thought that political leaders in the several states read and promote the teachings of Mao, and want the people to go towards that style of government, if by use of a word like "fascism" or other other words that offend but shed light upon the happenings of the current day, it promotes and prompts one to further prep for the possible fall of society into the abyss of anarchical chaos that *MAY NEVER HAPPEN* [emphasis mine] then good. If one person seeks to limit the use of certain types of posts because they find it political in nature, then just about every post concerning survival or preparedness needs be moved into the political category. One has the power to choose to read, or not to read, if that one is offended, then that one needs to turn the other cheek and let others who are not offended be what they are and do what they do. If it is offensive that people speak out on problems they see and have a problem communicating in a manner that is "politically correct" to those that govern, then that means those who govern are being pushed outside their comfort zone as well and may indeed change their ways as more people speak up about certain topics.
Along those lines i dont travel into the GC, or political forums all that often unless someone says "hey look at this post" I dont have time in my day to read everyone elses thoughts and I dont read each and every post on any other forum save the shop forum where i co-moderate on HT..... so I relish certain types of posts that make people think more on survival, even if they have a political or "religious" viewpoint or slant to them. Religion, after all, is merely how one lives their life in accordance to the courts of the several states united as defined within the many pages of Black's Law Dictionary [another mandatory book for a prepper to have in my opinion] 

And since I am being long winded, and it is strictly MY OPINION and not that of any other moderator, or the owner of HT, I personally feel that unless someone is trolling for a fight, if a post can provoke adequate discussion and make someone feel the need to prep a little, or a little more, then the post is in the correct venue [another high priced word that is political in nature]. The posts that bother me are not the ones who disagree, but the ones which really dont have much thought put into them, the ones which maybe say thanks but little else and take time to read, or load, but yet those too are important, because those which say "thank you" means the poster has learnt something of value, and that in itself makes a mind like i have pontificate a little bit and wonder why that person did not already know the idea, or did not already have that information which may have been common sense to myself or others..... we live in a highly specialized society these days, with little if any cross training except those who grow up on a farm or such, and then some of those folks are not as cross trained as they once were. I welcome ideas that are off the wall if they also contain enough level headedness to promote the "survival" of the species.

If we all agreed, then _the one world order_ would have already been placed into our lives, and survival would pretty much out the window until people tried to break the mold.

Blueduck is one of the last of the FREE RADICALS, but not THE LAST, nor the mostest radical.

William
Idaho


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

President Andrew Jackson warned us about a central bank in very strong terms
http://news.goldseek.com/DollarCollapse/1263193680.php


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

I think this is an informative video.
In the first 10 minutes Max Keiser and Stacey Herbert discuss the news,, and the second 10 minutes is definately worth watching. Max ties together IMF, the Federal Reserve, central banks and the IMF Special Drawing Rights as a currency and how global financial powers plan to turn all of us into debt slaves, or deepen our current level of slavery.

http://maxkeiser1.blogspot.com/2010/05/damon-vrabel-with-max-keiser-on-keiser.html?


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Guns and Butter has a great discussion of how large multinational corporate interests have taken control of the decision making of our government. 

http://kpfa.org/archive/id/61523

"The Global Economic Crisis: The Great Depression of the Twenty-First Century" with Michel Chossudovsky. Discussion of the new anthology; the deepening global economic crisis; financial speculation; fiscal crisis; poverty; drug trade; savings and credit crisis; the long war; big brother state.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Good article IMHO

"For our purposes, I think we should use the syndicalist-corporatist definition as practiced by Mussolini: Society as a collection of corporate and union interests, where the state is one more competing interest among many, albeit the most powerful of them all, and thus as a virtue of its size and power, taking precedence over all other factions. In other words, society is a &#8220;street-gang&#8221; model that I discussed before. The individual has power only as derived from his belonging to a particular faction or group&#8212;individuals do not have inherent worth, value or standing."

I think it can be argued that the Federal government sides with corporate interests over the citizens interests in the USA. The border is uncontrolled because big business wants the cheap labor, Congress does the bidding of the international investment banks, the oil industry is not monitored by the responsible agencies, the SEC does not monitor the stock exchanges. Congress won't extend unemployment benefits to regular Americans yet Trillions of $'s flow to international investment banks. The money needed for unemployment benefits would amount to a percentage point of the trillions of dollars given to the banks, not to mention the fact that the Federal Reserve doesn't even charge the banks interest on the money it gives to them.


http://www.zerohedge.com/article/guest-post-us-fascist-police-state


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

It is reasonable to believe that knowing the cause of emergencies will help you better prepare for them. 
This article has some interesting facts about the Federal Reserve that may help us understand why our country seems to be in a constant state of crisis recently.

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/07.10/gangsters.html


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

the federal reserve isnt federal at all! and Congress by law admits such if you understand the simple words written in 12 United States Code 411 to wit:

_Federal reserve notes, to be issued at the discretion of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System for the purpose of making advances to Federal reserve banks through the Federal reserve agents as hereinafter set forth and for no other purpose, are authorized. *The said notes shall be obligations of the United States* and shall be receivable by all national and member banks and Federal reserve banks and for all taxes, customs, and other public dues. *They shall be redeemed in lawful money on demand* at the Treasury Department of the United States, in the city of Washington, District of Columbia, or at any Federal Reserve bank. _

But for the most part people dont care and trade in the inky green of the FRAUD [Federal Reserve Accounting Unit Denomination] and forgo Cash lawful money. Most loyal socialists pooh pooh the idea of gold and silver coin being lawful money at all.

William
educating from Idaho


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Why would John McCain introduce a bill that denies American citizens the right to a lawyer, a jury trial and want to be able to jail Americans without them being found guilty of a crime?
I am amazed he would write a law so at odds with basic human rights, the US Constitution and the Bill of Rights.
&#8220;S.3081 &#8211; Enemy Belligerent, Interrogation, Detention, and Prosecution Act of 2010&#8221; which thus far has been referred to the Senate Judiciary Committee. The bill outlines the process by which Americans may be held indefinitely, without notice of their Miranda Rights, and without ever being charged with a crime. Worse detainment of an individual according to the legislation is authorized by mere suspicion that the individual did or seeks to harm any asset of the United States government or any civilian target.

http://smargus.com/2010/03/sen-john...o-detain-americans-indefintely-without-trial/

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-s3081/show


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

Blu3duk now you have got me searching, but what really is lawful money?
Has it ever been really defined? Can a person actually acquire it?

Defined as " Any form of currency issued by the United States Treasury and not the Federal Reserve System, including gold and silver coins, Treasury notes, and Treasury bonds." Now are Treasury notes and Treasury bonds really worth anything?


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is a link about the Coinage Act of 1792.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coinage_Act_of_1792


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

It is good to get people to do the research and dig a little deeper into the subject, I never ask anyone to "take me at my word" on any subject, I could be wrong and if i am I always ask that i be shown where it is i am wrong and that way i can stop passing along incorrect information..... 
It is "ok" to trade in "inky green stamps" or obligations as long as everyone is treated fairly and gets value for their trade, however as the dollar plumets on the world market EVERYONE loses value for their labors as any prudent person can figure out, you cant trade your dollar inky green for a silver do9llar straight across for some reason like the legislative codified intent of Congress was written...... at least i have not found it possible to trade my "inky green" FRAUD dollar for cash lawful money of the united states anywhere at this time, though i have heard of folks doing so a few years back, but they have passed away before i had heard of how they accomplished the task, and it was not all that far back in recent history.

William


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

This is a thoughtful, well written article.

"The simple answer is this: For too long we have listened to meaningless rhetoric and promises of a better tomorrow. For too long we have watched as our &#8220;leaders&#8221; deceived us to serve their own elite purposes. For too long we have been lied to and told by our politicians and their media constituents that all they do and stand for is for our collective good. For too long we have sat still and worked toward a change that served only those who would spit upon the masses without regard for our safety and only served to fill their coffers with the sweat of our labor."

http://www.activistpost.com/2010/11/beware-rising-ire-of-forgotten.html


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

Icelands President discusses how Iceland is better off after deciding to let the major banks fail.
The citizen does not have to be forced to support the corrupt banks and politicians past decisions. 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...r-permitting-banks-to-fail-grimsson-says.html


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

YouTube - The speech that got John F. Kennedy Killed

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VF2JB53aX-E?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VF2JB53aX-E?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

We know that there are powerful groups that do not have our best interests in mind.
In the spirit of survival and with hopes of leaving our children a promising future
it is important that we seek the truth. In America today, are we still allowed to ask uncomfortable questions in search of the truth ?

http://dont-tread-on.me/


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

The sad portion of all of this is that if we had retained a distrust of those that we've asked to speak for us, then we would not be here. How did we become trusting of those that would not do our bidding? I sincerely believe that the American people, taking granted that some need to be woken up, but I believe the American people, if fed the truth, would rise to the occasion. I sincerely do. Alas, there will be no opportunity to do so I feel. All the above words are wise, is there any way out of this?


----------

